# Deputy Sheriff Richard J. Stiles Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Richard J. Stiles Jr.
*East Feliciana Parish Sheriff's Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Tuesday, April 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* EF18
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, April 3, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Richard Stiles succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier when his patrol car was struck head-on by a pickup truck on Plank Road.

The driver of the pickup truck swerved into Deputy Stiles' lane to avoid striking a car that was attempting to make a left turn. The driver of the pickup truck was also killed.

Deputy Stiles had served with the East Feliciana Parish Sheriff's Department for one year.
Agency Contact Information
East Feliciana Parish Sheriff's Department
11315 Bank Street
Clinton, LA 70722

Phone: (225) 683-8572

_*Please contact the East Feliciana Parish Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

rip


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP


----------

